# Raven Guard Fluff



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey just wondering if anyone has a good spot to read up on some RG fluff examples:

1. The new codex seems to hint that they are no longer starved from equipment, old rules said they couldn't really field heavy vechiles. I just want to know if there are Land Raiders in my future 

2. Anywhere I can read up on colors of RG. Obviously black and white are very important but I'm a little lost on how the scheme on the troops work, I've seen RG with black and white helms... do they use red for sgts or white? Originally I thought that the trim on the shoulder followed standard SM chapters (different colors for different company's in the chapter but I've also read on the web that that isn't 100% acurate either)

Starting up a RG army with not alot to go on sucks if you want to keep it quasi fluffy.


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

bump it.. i want to know were more is myself.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah I thought there used to be a RG Fan site but no dice... I mean with the new units and some of the great things they can do I wouldn't be surprised to see more and more RG armies popping up...


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

theres souposedly some good fluff in an older WD magizine, but i dont have the issue and havnt had time to back order it. (i think its 276)


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Its too bad that nothing was printed in anything new, like I said the new codex seems to say that they no longer have a problem obtaining equipment, almost like they follow their old dotrine of engagement, but no longer short on marines and equipment, and vechiles.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Lexicanium may have something if you haven't checked there.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

Go to the GW website, under space marine articles like building a marine army, raven guard background, etc they have some great pics of a fully painted RG army


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

I found http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=67913

Lots of people talking about RG, RG tactics Army make up etc. Its rules are a bit out dated (4th) But the idea is sound. 

From what I can find looks like Veterans and Sgts use White as their helm.

RG Eyes seem to be Green.

Veteran Marines skin is white, with black eyes (Good for showing Vt Sgts with their helms off) Even though I have no idea how to paint that yet. I tend to not glue sgts heads on unless they have a helmet this way I can repaint the head 10 or so times until I get something decent before moving on.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay so I read through all those pages of people talking about fluff, and army make up, and how to build a fluffy RF army etc.

Now the one thing confused me, it said in there that the trim on the shoulder pads is not difference company's like expected but different rolls (Red for Assault, Green for Tactical etc)

But I think that is outdated because in the new codex if you look at the last page you can see clearly an assault squad and a tactical squad both with Red Trim.

Also page 120 has a land speeder with pilot with red trim, page 117 has a marine on a bike with green trim, the rest have red trim in the book.

Also I read that they the older the marine is the more white his skin becomes and his eyes eventually go coal black. But everywhere i look I see no Raven Guard with white skin.

Lastly it seems that Veterans get White shoulder pads (Visible on page 109 for the Raven guard cap with jump pack, white arms, shoulders and gaunts) while on page 111 the raven guard Company Champ has white right shoulder pad.

So my paint scheme I was thinking is: 

Black obviously
White shoulder pad for Veteran / Elite units
White arms for Captains / chapter masters
White helm for sgts / veterans
Red Trim to represent 3rd Company (I just want to use Shrike his fluff is fun, and I like what he has turned the 3rd company into)

What does everyone think? 

Also this was added to the Fluff "Deliverance, the planet of the RG has the production capacity of a small forge world, ensuring that RG never lack for Materiel to prosecute its campaigns"

To me that says fielding any unit available to SM is no longer a problem, while they do focus on soldiers, since I have a Thunder Cannon and some other stuff I want to make sure I can use it (And the TC can be dropped by drop pod so its plausible)


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Personally, I still stay away from armoured force. Maybe one tank or dread, even two, but not more. Why don't you use Blood Angels to represent them? Assualt Marines as troops and Death Company can represent the surviving monsters that Corax created by accident. Sure no Shrike, but just get a captain and shove jump packs and lightning claws on him and you'll be sweet. Or just do a captain from another company (maybe using Dante?) Anyway just a few ideas to think about.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

you could do a half White Scar army and half a raven guard army, basing it on the great hunt where a White Scar company commander (cant remeber who) meets Shrike and fight Alpha Legion.

It would be a good cc army. 

Shrike and 10 assault marines, mabye 15.
and a White Scar commander on bike, with many marines on bikes.


----------

